# colonoscopy prep HELP!!!!!!!!!!!



## stayhomew2 (Jun 27, 2004)

am doing the colonoscopy prep right now, any clues as too how to get this stuff down. having to force it down, and not very fun, tried flavority w/ crystal light like dr said, but still having problems. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Would appreciate any input!!!!!!!!!!!!!Stayhome p.s. am already so sore that can hardly sit.


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

what kind of prep are you doing?ive done phospho twice, the first time was hard, i mixed it with apple juice, this last time, in may, i mixed it with ice water and drank it through a straw and it was lots better, some people mix it in gatorade, or sprite. just make sure you dont drink anything with blue or red dyes, it can show up as blood or something during the test, and dont worry about the test its not bad at all. good luck


----------



## stayhomew2 (Jun 27, 2004)

reply, well the test cant be any worse then this stuff. Having to drink a gallon is killing me, specially since I only weigh 95 pounds. will let you know how it goes. stayhome


----------



## Janice 54 (Jul 25, 2002)

stayhome, Yes, the prep is much worse than the test. I'll be thinking of you tonight. Try to relax and know that it will be over soon.Janice


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

next time, request the fleet phospha-soda-it's only a 3oz bottle-you drink 1/2 at 4:30pm and the other half at 8:30pm. still tastes disgusting even if you mix it with very cold ginger-ale but there's really no getting around the taste. however, it's much easier than having to drink a gallon of go-lytely







glad you're done!!!!


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Next time also look into Miralax with 2 Ducolax tablets. They taste of nothing at all.See my link, which is below this, and see all the details of my prep: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=28;t=000480


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I used the Fleet Physpo soda and it took 12 hours for it to work.Took it at 1 in the afternoon and by 1 am I was on the potty going like a river.The stuff works good but taste's Horrible like dead road kill.My B.E. test came back negative for polyps.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

A big trick is to eat very very lightly at least 2 or 3 days before the liquid day before.Then, there'll be less to get rid of and a less strenuous time on the potty.O


----------



## fourstars (May 11, 2004)

Ask for the pills. I have had to have two done in the last 6 weeks and I did the colyte once and the pills once. I REALLY prefer the pills!Pam


----------



## Waylock (Jul 20, 2004)

Im scheduled for september colonoscopy and am fearing the nausea and cramping with the phospho stuff. I still choose pain over nausea but his constant abdominal pain is getting old real quick. Any hints on the prep or good reports regarding how ya feel other than an urge to spend night on potty.....signed: Apprehensive


----------



## jane54 (Jul 13, 2004)

Waylock, I just did my prep last night. I drank one 10oz bottle of Magnesium citrate(didn't taste bad) then an hour later drank 2 liters of Nulytely pineapple flavor, I drank all of this through a straw and didn't have any problems. I was entirely finished with the prep and bathroom visits by 10pm and I started at 5pm. I had NO cramping or pain, but a really sore bottom. The actual test was a cakewalk. I don't remember a thing! Demerol is wonderful! Good Luck!!!


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for all the advice on here. I went on a liquid diet 2 days before the prep. I had picolax which wirked well, but I took colonlytely and it's ben an hour and nothing! Would this be because I haven't eaten solid food for a while?


----------

